# How to Eat Chicken Without Wanting to Kill Yourself



## NbleSavage (Oct 13, 2014)

So much truth in this vid...


----------



## mickems (Oct 13, 2014)

this guy is hilarious.


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 13, 2014)

****ing chicken....


----------



## bitterStrength (Oct 13, 2014)

This guys a nut.


----------



## Hardpr (Oct 13, 2014)

eat tuna. outta the can and into the man


----------



## stonetag (Oct 13, 2014)

I've said it before...BEEF!


----------



## Azog (Oct 13, 2014)

stonetag said:


> I've said it before...BEEF!



I agree. I haven't touched chicken in months.


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 13, 2014)

..."put hot sauce on your chicken ...there no carbs no calories...and sodium doesn't count as long as your don't read how much there is on the label".....exactly!

I love chicken....grilled...there 50 different ways to make it taste great....are you kidding me....


----------



## Stevethedream (Oct 14, 2014)

I f**king hate myself! Lol. Wow everything he said is so true! I absolutely hate chicken with a passion! "It's like eating wet puzzle piece's mixed with small bits of erasers" ****ING AWESOME!


----------



## JOMO (Oct 14, 2014)

I was waiting for you to post this when I saw it earlier. Didn't want to steal your thunder.

I've got chicken and turkey in the freezer, growing frostbite as we speak. Fuk chicken!


----------



## goodfella (Oct 14, 2014)

A1 chicken dry rub is the best at making chicken taste good 5-7 nights a week. Try it, you'll thank me later.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 14, 2014)

JOMO said:


> I was waiting for you to post this when I saw it earlier. Didn't want to steal your thunder.
> 
> I've got chicken and turkey in the freezer, growing frostbite as we speak. Fuk chicken!



Lol I always think about posting his videos too but remember nble likes posting them. 

Doms the best.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 14, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Lol I always think about posting his videos too but remember nble likes posting them.
> 
> Doms the best.



I love his videos. Dude just gets it in a way that we can all relate to.


----------



## woodswise (Oct 15, 2014)

This guy is my hero . . .


----------



## ccpro (Oct 19, 2014)

Very clever...very funny


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 20, 2014)

Dom is Bundy. Bundy is Dom.


----------



## MASON DIXON (Oct 20, 2014)

I'll take the chicken head with a side of taters


----------



## Smitherine (Nov 21, 2014)

Old thread but funny...Franks Red Hot!!  I put that shit on everything.  And imagine I'm at hooters eating wings...


----------

